# Sorry to waste your time again.



## papa_laz (Oct 16, 2002)

Dear oh Dear oh Dear. What have I done? *hangs head in shame*

MY first reaction when I saw the replies to my post was shock. Absolute shock. I had no idea of the hate and anger that I would cause with this stupidity, and I thoroughly regret posting it in the first place. I apologise to all the writers on story hour for my demeaning and insulting comments and hope you can forgive me.

I still cant figure out why I made that first post, but I know that frustration/anger and boredom were each a major factor. At the time I was looking for some instant gratification reading and couldnt find anything appropriate, only rather long and complex pieces of writing which I was in no mood to read. This annoyed me, so I decided to voice my annoyance by saying what I was looking for in a story hour. Unfortunately this turned out to be quite an idiotic and patrnosing rant that hurt the feelings of many people. Phrases such as "wading through garbage" and the like, were totally unecesarry and I only really put them in for my own amusement, not thinking that people would take offence by it.

Maybe in my sub conscious mind I was looking for a flame war. Maybe this was just an outlet for some pent up anger. What you feel on the inside can cloud your logic and reasoning, and it is clear that neither of these were displayed in my outburst. 

I cant be bothered going through each and every thing I said, and im sure you couldnt be bothered reading it. Either way, the whole post was stupid, and non of the "suggestions" I made had relevance to any piece of writing more advanced than a year 5 "What I did last summer" essay, as jonrog put it. So please just ignore it all.

Of course story hours wont take place in a conventional form. And it would be impossible not to include character and campaign backgrounds. I dont know if I realised beforehand that these things were an integral part of the story themselves, or had just forgotten. But it dosent really matter now.

*sigh*

The stupid thing is I get a lot out of enworld and despite what the post said, I do get a lot of enjoyment from story hour. Many are really high quality and very interesting to read. But I must have been reading them in the wrong mindset or something when I made that post. Sorry to the ruined one for making him look like the psychiatrist who has a madman obsessed with him, but I needed an example at the time and that was the most recent thing I read.

Im fairly new to D&D but ive been DM for a few games and have been working on a campaign lately. I get a lot of enjoyment creating the world and storyline etc, and in this empty life I lead, it is possibly the only thing that gives me any satisfaction. Maybe I might write a story hour of my own and put it up, and if so I would too be hurt if someone made comments such as mine. 

Once again im deeply sorry for what I wrote. But keep in mind I never specifcally attacked anyone, I hate you all equally  except theRuinedOne, who I worship. 

That last bit was a joke, sorry.

I know my actions have annoyed a lot of people, and I just hope you all dont hate me for what I said. I would like to be a part of the story hour community because I share with you guys a madness....sorry, passion for using the imagination. I dont expect people to not hold anything against me, but it would be nice. 

Thankyou for listening.

PS I tried to reply to this earlier but the schools internet was down and by the time It went on again the thread had been closed. Sorry about making another one.


----------



## Enkhidu (Oct 16, 2002)

papa_laz,

As I've said before, if you keep reading the story hour forum, you will, without a doubt, find something that appeals to you. Because we got all kinds here. 

So here are some suggestions, with some guidelines to boot:

If you're looking for a rollicking good tongue-planted-firmly-in-cheek read with action, adventure, and death abounding, you simply must read (contact)'s Retro Story Hour - it's a reprint of the thing that got the Story Hour forum started in the first place, and if the players had half as much fun as I've had reading their campaign logs (and that is certainly what they are - campaign logs, not straight standard fiction), well, that's just a whole lot of fun.

On the other hand, if you're looking for a "how to deal with a high level group using local politics" primer, then I'd point you to Piratecat's Updated Story Hour. I will warn you, it has a synopsis of "what has come before" in it, but that's because the original thread actually covered the events listed in the synopsis. It's not a weakness of the thread, and bring you up to speed relatively quickly. This is a long term campaign log, and has been around almost as long as (contact)'s.

For a campaign journal, try looking to Wulf's Collected Story Hour. It follows the exploits of Wulf Ratbane as he joins up with a group on their way through the Adventure Path modules put out by WotC. I wouldn't call it "immersive," but it certainly captures the "no sh*t, there I was" aspect of storytelling.

If, however, you want to see a standard style story, then you simply must read all the threads put up by Sepulchrave II. You'll want to start at "Lady Despina's Virtue" and continue from there. I promise you, you will not be disappointed if you like either plot line or campaigns that make the "pillars of heaven shake" (to quote my hero, Jack Burton). He takes a 3rd person point of view, and bounces around from character to character. In the end, he reads a lot like your standard published fiction author (and we end up wondering why he hasn't already shopped this one around the circuit).

I could continue - right now I'm simply throwing some of the longer and/or well known threads at you, and there are literally dozens more examples of each of these styles.

So please, if you like something, let the writer know by posting in his story hour. And, if you're in the mood to criticize, then stop by the Small Beginnings story hour - we are actually looking for constructive criticism to imporve the writing style used in the thread. But, no matter how you do it, just stick around and find something to enjoy, because you will.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 16, 2002)

Enkhidu said:
			
		

> *For a campaign journal, try looking to Wulf's Collected Story Hour. It follows the exploits of Wulf Ratbane as he joins up with a group on their way through the Adventure Path modules put out by WotC. I wouldn't call it "immersive," but it certainly captures the "no sh*t, there I was" aspect of storytelling.*




Ewww... I didn't know I was just writing a campaign journal. I prefer to think of it as pulp, heavy on the humor.

Now my ego is bruised. No update for you!


Wulf


----------



## Enkhidu (Oct 16, 2002)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ewww... I didn't know I was just writing a campaign journal. I prefer to think of it as pulp, heavy on the humor.
> 
> ...




That's what I was looking for! I couldn't come up with a good way to describe it other than a single view campaign journal, but you just supplied me with the thought I was looking for.

Now see, maybe it's me, but I've always seen Wulf telling these stories to his fellow warriors in that "you wouldn't believe how stupid the peck was" vein. 

Aww, heck, I don't know literature, I just know what I like.


----------



## Pyske (Oct 16, 2002)

papa_laz:  It took guts to post that apology, especially since you didn't have much history to lose by re-registering.  I respect and appreciate that.  Hopefully the writers will as well.

 . . . . . . . -- Eric


----------



## Dr Midnight (Oct 16, 2002)

I also respect and appreciate the apology, and would like to recommend my Knights of Spellforge Keep story hour. Here's an excerpt:
------------------
"GRAH! You bad wizard!" Dartan make yell. 

Jamison look mad. "No! You am one who is bad!"

They punch each other repeatedly. In seven minutes, wizard fall down "Ouch!" and Dartan shout victory grunt. Collect treasure of all gold coins in the realm and mate with princess, then prepare for next advenchur. Rah!
------------------


----------



## Enkhidu (Oct 16, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *I also respect and appreciate the apology, and would like to recommend my Knights of Spellforge Keep story hour. Here's an excerpt:
> ------------------
> "GRAH! You bad wizard!" Dartan make yell.
> 
> ...




You know, if you were to replace the "is" in the second line with an "am," that would be actual dialogue from the Ork! game I'm planning as a one shot.


----------



## Milo Windby (Oct 16, 2002)

I'm impressed, papa_laz.  It takes a lot of guts to respond to a thread totally devoted to proving you wrong.  I for one won't hold it against you.  I know how life can get to you and how easy it is to act on an impulse.  The important thing is you saw fit to apologize and explain your actions.  Apology accepted.  I'd like to welcome you to the board.  I'll be looking forward to reading your own contributions to our little community.


----------



## Schmoe (Oct 16, 2002)

papa_laz, my initial reaction to your first post was "If he has the gall to post an ignorant, mis-informed rant that is both offensive and way off-base, he should have the courage to reply to the indignation of others and explain his position.

After some time passed and you hadn't replied, I wrote you off as a rather clever troll.

Now, however, after reading your explanation and sincere apology, I have gained some measure of respect for you.  Mistakes (and bad moods) happen.  In my eyes, at least, you have been redeemed.

Cheers, and happy reading!


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 16, 2002)

Papa Laz, thank you for apologizing. It's appreciated.

Normally, starting new threads after the original thread is not allowed - but I think we'll make an exception of this one. I'll close it up later today or tomorrow.

So, stick around! Steal ideas, have fun, and stick with the threads you like best.


----------



## Sniktch (Oct 16, 2002)

Yeah, no hard feelings, papa.  Just don't let it happen again, we have ways of finding out where you live  

Just kidding.  I invite you to check out any of the threads I've started (see my sig), and I do welcome constructive criticism (emphasis on constructive).  If you don't like something or feel it could be written in a better way, let me know.  I've got thick skin, and that's part of the reason I started posting here anyway.  I'd be happy to do the same for any other writers here, but only if they ask me to.  I try not to give out unsolicited advice


----------



## (contact) (Oct 17, 2002)

Papa_laz-- By all means write up your campaign and post it here!  We'll be glad to see it, and then you can play with formal structure, etc. and see what form you end up with.  Fun!

One aspect of these adventure logs that I think is generally undervalued in this forum is their usefulness as nostalgia.  Haven't any of you old-timers ever reminisced about campaigns, characters or scenes that are almost lost to the mists of failing memory?  That's why I started writing logs, because I wish I'd been writing up the games I was playing when I was 16, or 22.



			
				Enkhidu said:
			
		

> *If you're looking for a rollicking good tongue-planted-firmly-in-cheek read with action, adventure, and death abounding, you simply must read (contact)'s Retro Story Hour - it's a reprint of the thing that got the Story Hour forum started in the first place, . . .
> 
> (Piratecat's Updated Story Hour) is a long term campaign log, and has been around almost as long as (contact)'s.*



*

Thank you for the tremendous review.  I'm glad that some of y'all are having a little 'delayed blast fun' reading the logs.  But as a quick note, Piratecat's story hour was actually the story hour the forum was started for, with mine having the distinction of being the first serial story hour (one post per day), but far from being the first one posted.

The only other story I remember by name from that time was Ranger Wickett's, but I do know there were several others in the forum when Piratecat first posted my logs.

And I was inspired to write them before I'd met Piratecat, or the Story Hour forum even existed, because I'd read the game logs on Eric Noah's old RPG site in the months leading up to the 3rd Edition launch.*


----------



## the Jester (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey papa_laz!

Just wanted to add to the chorus here- I, too, respect you for apologizing and I'd like you to stick around and feel welcome. 

Have fun!


----------



## papa_laz (Oct 17, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *I also respect and appreciate the apology, and would like to recommend my Knights of Spellforge Keep story hour. Here's an excerpt:
> ------------------
> "GRAH! You bad wizard!" Dartan make yell.
> 
> ...





LOL Dr Midnight. That is gold, although probably a bit too detailed for my likings.  

Thanks all you guys for being cool with my apology. I did for a microsecond consider just making a new account, but I am a man of honour, well I like to think I am. 

I do intend to post some stuff from my campaign sometime in the near future, but being that I have year 12 exams in a few weeks I will be busy studying.

I had a look at your Story Hour Pirate Cat and thought it was excellent. It is also hilarious in many places, thats some damn good work. I must go check out all the other ones that have been suggested.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 17, 2002)

papa_laz said:
			
		

> *I had a look at your Story Hour Pirate Cat and thought it was excellent. It is also hilarious in many places, thats some damn good work. I must go check out all the other ones that have been suggested.*




While I also appreciate the apology, I don't know how anybody can count themselves qualified to judge the quality of Story Hour without having Piratecat already under his belt. I mean, _really._.

Look at the page views, man! 


Wulf


----------



## Henry (Oct 17, 2002)

Papa Laz, it's always nice to find that someone you think is a one-shot troll, actually isn't. Thanks for proving us wrong.

Good luck on exams, and get back here with a story hour!

Y'know, one of these days, I've got to get the ba^H^H guts to post some of our groups' own story hours here. The Star Wars NJO one we ran early this year might be of some interest to others.


----------



## WizarDru (Oct 17, 2002)

Well, papa_Iaz, it takes guts to apologize in the face of such heat.  Good for you.  Welcome to the boards.  I think you'll find that ENWorld is a community, and we tend to expect members to behave in the clubhouse, as it were.  ENWorld is also a good friendlier than most boards on the net, and I like to think we're more than willing to forgive someone a 'momentary lapse of reason'.  Especially if they have the temerity to own up to their opinions, whether or not they're agreed with.

There are Story Hours for every taste here, and while some may require a little investment in time and effort to get into, they are all worth it.  Piratecat, Wulf, Sagiro, Dr. Midnight and many others (such as Zad, who writes "my" story hour) all provide solid entertainment.  They range from Journal entries, war stories, comedic episodes and serial adventures.  They serve as interesting anecdotes, ideas inspiration and a great way to waste a lunch hour. 

We're always glad to welcome another friend to the fold.  Read on and enjoy.


----------



## incognito (Oct 17, 2002)

Papa_

Apologies are nice.  Really.

Mutliple content heavy posts with insightful commentary on the boards are better still.

I'm sure you'll understand if I look for more of the latter, before I can really accept the former.

...Um, even though I have not been a poster to Story Hour with my own story in quite some time...


----------

